# Fake Ranger busted in mall



## Gunz (Dec 1, 2014)

I have a great Marine buddy who became a teacher and one of his former students, now with 2/506th 101st Airborne, confronted a guy in a mall this past weekend.

http://www.addictinginfo.org/2014/1...-scoring-black-friday-deals-in-uniform-video/


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 1, 2014)

I watched the vid on this one. Sometimes I wonder if busting these guys the way it was done in the situation, makes us look like more of an a-hole than the fat ass being busted.


----------



## Muppet (Dec 1, 2014)

I live in this A.O. about 5 miles from that mall. My part time paramedic gig covers that area. LOL. I was tagged like fucking 9 times on crack book about this asshole. I passed it onto @Centermass and he says the right people know. I have also found out this fuck stick is some kind of tard that pretends to be other people and some feel bad f0r him. I say fuck him. Poser shit. I also heard that the Veteran that called him out got blasted for doing that. If it were me, I would have blasted the poser also. Just goes to show, most people don't fucking care and would rather blast the good and defend the assholes. And you wonder why I have little to no faith in the general public...

F.M.


----------



## Marine0311 (Dec 1, 2014)

I don't agree. Posers need to be outed.

@Ooh-Rah


----------



## Gunz (Dec 1, 2014)

Ooh-Rah said:


> I watched the vid on this one. Sometimes I wonder if busting these guys the way it was done in the situation, makes us look like more of an a-hole than the fat ass being busted.


 
Fuck him, he deserved everything he got. I have no problem with method.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 1, 2014)

I am not saying posers don't deserve to be outed, because they do. What I am saying though, is that to follow a dude around in a mall, making a spectical of the fact that he's not really who (or what) he says he is, sometimes can make the avarage civilian think we look like assholes and are picking on someone.


----------



## Muppet (Dec 1, 2014)

Ooh-Rah said:


> I am not saying posers don't deserve to be outed, because they do. What I am saying though, is that to follow a dude around in a mall, making a spectical of the fact that he's not really who (or what) he says he is, sometimes can make the avarage civilian think we look like assholes and are picking on someone.



Agree but disagree. I agree because, as I said, most people don't care and don't know. Disagree because as we all know, we all walked the walk while this fat POS does this. I will admit, I would have lit the fucker up and most of the people in that area, a rather liberal area, would have scolded me but fuck them also. These are the same people that tell me as a paramedic..."I pay your salary from my taxes". So. Fuck them all...

F.M.


----------



## DA SWO (Dec 1, 2014)

Bust him, the media will instantly play the Veteran, Soldier, Ranger, PTSD card if he gets arrested.  The correction/retraction will be on page 10 and no one will notice, but everyone will remember the Front Page story.


----------



## Gunz (Dec 1, 2014)

Ooh-Rah said:


> I am not saying posers don't deserve to be outed, because they do. What I am saying though, is that to follow a dude around in a mall, making a spectical of the fact that he's not really who (or what) he says he is, sometimes can make the avarage civilian think we look like assholes and are picking on someone.


 

The former 101st Sgt who nailed this guy is a combat vet. He got _pissed, _and I don't blame him. It's an emotional thing when you run into one of these turds. You think about your own shit, your wounded brothers, the crap you & they went through when you encounter one of these guys. You don't care if you make a spectacle of yourself, you want to boot stomp the sonofabitch in the parking lot.

My brother, average civilians are gonna think like average civilians, meaning most of them don't get it.


----------



## Centermass (Dec 1, 2014)

http://thisainthell.us/blog/?p=56736

Some of the comments are priceless.....


----------



## 8654Maine (Dec 1, 2014)

No one else will show the outrage for this.

No one else will know the sweat, tears, and blood shed for the uniform.

Yeah, I realize we want John/Jane Q Public's support for this. 

I realize some of us (including me) come off looking like asses when we do this in public.

I also realize that there's an art to poser busting.  It has to garner public support.

But, if not us, then whom?

I've seen examples recently where there's a lot of sympathy for posers.  And that's not right.


----------



## Marine0311 (Dec 1, 2014)

Preach brother!


----------



## pardus (Dec 1, 2014)

I wish people would stop correcting the uniform mistakes, particularly if it's being recorded and posted online. Now every poser out there who watches this will be able to correct those mistakes, including the fat POS in this video. 
Record it as evidence, and if something illegal was done, hand that evidence to the police.
Nothing wrong at all about calling him out but don't educate them to become better at posing!

I ran into a fat POS "Ranger" near where I live. Total posing POS in ACUs, so fat he couldn't walk properly, no PC, sunglasses on his head (at night). 
I sat in my car watching him for a few minutes, but took off before I got too pissed off about it and did something stupid. He was on a date...  :wall:


----------



## pardus (Dec 1, 2014)




----------



## RustyShackleford (Dec 1, 2014)

The vet in the video seemed to do a pretty good job in my opinion. He held it together until the end and used to jacked up uniform as proof as he called that fat body on his BS.


----------



## Muppet (Dec 1, 2014)

Did any of you Rangers ever show with you're SGM? LMFAO!

F.M.


----------



## jonron9937 (Dec 1, 2014)

pardus said:


> View attachment 12089



@pardus  I just spit milk through my nose. hahaha


----------



## firstpig151 (Dec 2, 2014)

The fact that that fat piece of shit was trying get an additional 10% off by wearing OUR uniform, fuck him.  I personally believe that the outer showed extreme discipline for not slam choking his ass on the spot.  As for the public spectacle and the civilians that witnessed it, well they really don't understand us and why we do what we do anyhow now do they?

8654Maine, I'm with you.  If not us, then who will defend what's right?


----------



## Marine0311 (Dec 2, 2014)

firstpig151 said:


> The fact that that fat piece of shit was trying get an additional 10% off by wearing OUR uniform, fuck him.  I personally believe that the outer showed extreme discipline for not slam choking his ass on the spot.  As for the public spectacle and the civilians that witnessed it, well they really don't understand us and why we do what we do anyhow now do they?
> 
> 8654Maine, I'm with you.  If not us, then who will defend what's right?



I agree. Nobody will hold the line.


----------



## RustyShackleford (Dec 2, 2014)

firstpig151 said:


> slam choking


 
So, is the slam choke done a reverse operation of the choke slam?


----------



## firstpig151 (Dec 2, 2014)

RustyShackleford said:


> So, is the slam choke done a reverse operation of the choke slam?


Old school god dammit... that's how we did back in the Reagan Army.


----------



## Six-Two (Dec 26, 2014)

And for a frigging Black Friday deal... Jeeeee-ZUSS. Uniform probably cost more than the discounts, fucking muttonhead.


----------



## BloodStripe (Dec 29, 2014)

Six-Two said:


> And for a frigging Black Friday deal... Jeeeee-ZUSS. Uniform probably cost more than the discounts, fucking muttonhead.



Nope, you can be Captain for $5.50 plus shipping. I'm sure there are more ACU's out there if I cared to look for a few dollars more, but they are out there nonetheless. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/US-Army-DCU...393?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item259c07d2e9


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 29, 2014)

SOTGWarrior said:


> Nope, you can be Captain for $5.50 plus shipping. I'm sure there are more ACU's out there if I cared to look for a few dollars more, but they are out there nonetheless.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/US-Army-DCU...393?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item259c07d2e9



I will give the seller "this" much credit for adding a disclaimer to his ad:

_Perfect for Airsoft, Paintball, or for getting dirty. (Note: it is illegal to impersonate an Army officer; wearing the jacket in public, i.e. using it outside a MilSim environment, should not be done unless Rank and combat badges are removed. I am not sure of the legality of this, but pretending to be an officer and/or combat veteran is stolen valor plain and simple.) _


----------



## Six-Two (Dec 29, 2014)

SOTGWarrior said:


> Nope, you can be Captain for $5.50 plus shipping. I'm sure there are more ACU's out there if I cared to look for a few dollars more, but they are out there nonetheless.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/US-Army-DCU...393?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item259c07d2e9



Too bad that prick didn't realize pushups are free :-"


----------



## Scotth (Jan 5, 2015)

I have no problem with a little public shaming especially with legal remedies being nullified.

Fox's interview with Ryan.

http://video.foxnews.com/v/39191157...lls-out-fake-soldier-on-video/?#sp=show-clips


----------

